# If i still have Nausea is that a good sign babys still ok?



## nlz2468

I know some woman dont even experience MS but i have had 2 previous mc's first one i had slight MS only for a couple of days and that was it and my 2nd mc i had no MS at all!

This pregnancy i have had terrible Nausea since 5-6 weeks and i get it every day i have already had two early scans and both times i saw heartbeat and everything looked ok but i have my 13 week scan coming up soon and im terrified they will pick up a MMC as thats what happened with my first but im only clinging on to hope because of my terrible MS this time round

My question is can you still get MS even if the baby had gone to sleep? as i know you can still get a possitive pregnancy test even if you have only just had a mc as your hormones are still high so im worrying could i still get MS even if i had a mc if that makes sence?

Thanks


----------



## Lucia

I had MS even though I had a MMC so it is possible. Having said that, given you've had good ultrasounds and have seen the hb twice, your chances are pretty darn good that this is all going to work out. 

Try not to stress. I know it's hard - trust me. I stressed this morning because I didn't have MS....I've had four losses and it's hard to not worry over every little thing, but based on what you've provided here, it looks like this is going to be it for you. Congrats!


----------



## LaurGil

Hey hun 

I had a MMC at 9 wks in June had my scan on the monday & there was no heartbeat was still having morning sickness on the sunday so i dont think it can always be classed as a good sign however my friend has had MS everyday & is nearly full term so i guess every pregnancy is differant She to had had a miscarriag before


I have just found ou im pregnant again & i am so worried something will go wrong so i can understand how you are feeling try & stay postive ,im sure everything will be fine xxx


----------

